# Drying with an Alcohol Flash



## Asterx (Aug 15, 2012)

Anybody use the alcohol flash technique to dry their bottles rapidly? I've been experimenting with it with seemingly good results, but tough to tell so far. I get tired of watching bottles dry and get impatient because i want to see them clean and dry   I think I read about it in Antique Bottle Trader... any success or failures?


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2012)

I've never heard of the term until right now...


----------



## Asterx (Aug 16, 2012)

I know I haven't heard of it anywhere else either. I've been pouring some rubbing alcohol in and shaking the bottle when its clean and ready to dry. I suppose the idea is that the alcohol will evaporate faster than water. It does sort of seem to help in drying, and thats good for me because I tend to get some extra haze when drying by just standing the bottle upside down. The water leaves patches inside after it dries. Must be the hard water or something. Any other methods of avoiding this?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2012)

Never heard that term but I have done it. Over 90% isopropyl is better. Denatured is great too and can be bought by the gallon.


----------



## Asterx (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks cow. for some reason i've finally understood your tag. i've been reading it as cow seat maize for a couple years now. i'm slightly impaired, but i come around eventually   since we're on the least popular aspect of cleaning i thought i'd dig in and see what people use as a base for their drying while their bottles are upside down. RE: the impairment, i was using a towel, then i upgraded to my rug, but now i've really made the grade and started using newspaper as my bottles were drying extremely slowly and ending up with some interior haze where the water had dried and left its minerals behind. maybe someday i'll get a big sheet of blotter and spoil my drying ditties...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 17, 2012)

> reading it as cow seat maize


 Your not alone, I get that a lot.


----------

